# New Mousey



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

So I picked up a Mouse today for my snake but she ended up being too big so I convinced my Fiance to let me keep her for now, although it might not be a permanent thing. 
I think she's super pretty because she sooooo black, but her face looks a bit swollen to me which worries me.  I think she might be an older mouse which isn't good because I'm pretty sure she's pregnant.

Anyways, I have her set up in a tub right now with the basics and am hoping for the best if she IS pregnant.

Here are some photos. 



















She doesn't look great in the photos but she looks in much better condition in person, albeit a bit skinny. Her fur is nice and sleek and shiny. The only thing that doesn't look good is her face.  Poor thing.

Any recommendations on what I can do to help the little lady?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Off to the pet shop for some mite powder.


----------



## KTyne (Jun 8, 2012)

I will go pick up Mite Powder tonight, thanks.  As well as some food and other stuff.
As for if she is pregnant, what should I do? I know to feed her food that is higher in Protein and such. Anything I should to do other than that? I've never had a pregnant mouse before.


----------

